# sleeping problems



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

our puppy was sleeping 8 hours/nite but all of a sudden she is waking very early and barking her head off. what gives? nothing has changed that we know of. after going out side she is happy to wait for breakfast. any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Caroline e (Dec 17, 2010)

Sorry to be a pain but new to this. What does the locked sign mean by my post as not getting any response


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

I wish I could help. Our puppy is doing something similar and its driving us completely mad. He was sleeping great, 8 hours a night, now all of a sudden he's waking up every 2-3 hours howling like a mad idiot. He's worse then either of our children were when they were babies.

Its a good thing they are cute


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

How old are the puppies in question?


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

My puppy Scout is 3 1/2 months


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

They are trying to train you.  Ignore them and go back to sleep. They'll get over it. I promise.


----------



## Jacobite (Nov 8, 2008)

Linescreamer said:


> They are trying to train you.  Ignore them and go back to sleep. They'll get over it. I promise.


What age do you think they get over it at,Bruce is 4 should we give up and get him a job guarding building sites at night ;D


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi has been doing this lately... It's bad enough that I'm up at 5:30 every day since I got him (which I don't mind really). But some days he starts early. 5:00. 5:05. 4:15 (what the ****???). This morning it was 2:51.

Usually I make a split second decision to 1) ignore it, 2) get up, take him outside, then bring him back in to go back to sleep, 3) get up for good. I don't think he needs to pee but he will when let outside and usually settles back down afterwards. I don't like having to try to ignore his barking even though it lasts only a few minutes. At that time in the morning, the barking itself is more annoying than getting out of bed.


----------



## SandraDee (Oct 19, 2010)

Linescreamer said:


> They are trying to train you.  Ignore them and go back to sleep. They'll get over it. I promise.



Not unlike letting kids cry it out. We've tried. The problem is that our lovely little howler, wakes up my kids because he's so bloody loud. Not good having a puppy howling and a 2 and 4 year old crying at 3 am.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Copper tries to get away with it and if we pay attention and let him out of his crate, or consoul him in any way, he will do it again. If ignored, he will stop and see there is no point in wasting his energy. ;D I make sure he doesn't have water or food 2 hours before bedtime. He must go out right before we go to sleep, so he can do his thing, and, he has a nylabone to chew if he gets restless. Then it's all good. If these steps are followed -> IGNORE HIM! He is trying to train you to do what he wants. If not, then it's on you and the dog is running the house. : ;D By the way; I have three children that pull the same stuff as Copper; so I've been there, done that. The dog will absolutely try to get you up to play with him or keep him company.


----------



## nick (Dec 18, 2010)

I srarted feeding my Molly 4 times a day rather than three. Last feeding is at 8 PM> I take her outside at 11 PM aand now she sleeps till 8 or later. Too early to tell if this is forever.


----------

